# Supersure Roo Pouch Review



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Rayshot Supersure Roo Pouches are great...


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for that they sure do look very durable.


----------



## Clover Bottom Mushrooms (Jan 21, 2014)

i want some! where can i get the roo?


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Check the Vendor section for Rayshot...


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Perry,

Thank you for the review!

I again I am glad to hear the feedback how the pouches hold up. I want folks to get more than their money's worth.

Currently all the pouches are made by hand and I do my best to be as "machine like" as I can for consistency. I am aware, here and there a pouch may delaminate earlier than I would like due to the challenges of human manufacture. But all in all, evidently by the feedback, they are well worth it.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

At present time I am using Ray's sure shot pouch's..Very well made ..I can's say enough about this pouch~my opinion ~Excellent

Yes Ray I will buy more pouch's from you my friend~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Really nice endorsement and review! I have never used, or even seen one of Rayshots pouches in person, but a lot of people really seem to like them a lot. They certainly look to be of a high quality in the vids and pics that I have seen.


----------



## kep135 (Feb 13, 2013)

I love rayshots pouches, they're the only ones I use.
They're great quality and the man himself is a gentleman.
I live in the UK and there are a lot of pouches available here, but for me personally I'll always buy these.


----------

